# So You Think You Know Your English Language



## DB74 (22 Oct 2009)

Apologies if this has been posted before.

50/100 for me 

[broken link removed]


----------



## TheBlock (22 Oct 2009)

A shameful 26 for me.


----------



## Teatime (22 Oct 2009)

45. tough enough.


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Oct 2009)

Jebus!!! Only 31!!


----------



## ney001 (22 Oct 2009)

42 - not impressed!


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Oct 2009)

ney001 said:


> 42 - not impressed!


 
41, slightly less impressed.


----------



## vandriver (22 Oct 2009)

A lamentable 28


----------



## Mpsox (22 Oct 2009)

36, oh dear oh dear oh dear !!!


----------



## csirl (22 Oct 2009)

41 - not good


----------



## woodbine (22 Oct 2009)

27! 

mortified.


----------



## gabsdot (22 Oct 2009)

41 for me


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Oct 2009)

41 seems to be the score of the more intelligent posters...


----------



## Booter (23 Oct 2009)

50 for me


----------



## gipimann (23 Oct 2009)

43 - and the other 57 appear so obvious when they're displayed !


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> 41, slightly less impressed.





baldyman27 said:


> 41 seems to be the score of the more intelligent posters...



Mind that big bald head doesn't get too heavy for the shoulders


----------



## Joanne1 (23 Oct 2009)

41.  Shocked.. Until I looked everyone else's score!


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

38 - shocking!!


----------



## jhegarty (23 Oct 2009)

40. 

Happy with that , I am no good with word games.


----------



## Protocol (23 Oct 2009)

42 - I expected more of myself.


----------



## ajapale (23 Oct 2009)

35


----------



## Complainer (24 Oct 2009)

45 (with a bit of browsing of AAM pages for inspiration)


----------



## Chocks away (24 Oct 2009)

22! OK, OK! I'm going to the back of the class. But please speak a little louder as my hearing ain't the best.


----------



## S.L.F (24 Oct 2009)

Chocks away said:


> 22! OK, OK! I'm going to the back of the class. But please speak a little louder as my hearing ain't the best.


 
14

I'm getting the caretakers job


----------



## Vanilla (24 Oct 2009)

97 for me, bit disappointed.*



terms and conditions apply....none of which are explicable in laymans language.


----------



## MandaC (24 Oct 2009)

31 oh dear


----------



## baldyman27 (26 Oct 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Mind that big bald head doesn't get too heavy for the shoulders


 
I'm entitled to let it expand a little, given my hairlessness and the resulting lack of weight. 

BTW, you have yet to tell us your score!!


----------



## mathepac (26 Oct 2009)

74  I discovered late in the game that incorrect entries do not clear automatically  and that correct entries get entered without the need to press <RET> or <ENTER>  .

I now have a little cheat that will guarantee a score of 100%


----------

